# Plant ID please!



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but it's loving my tank!

Any ideas on what it is and how to propagate it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Hygrophila corymbosa_. It will propagate like any other stem. It will grow plenty of side shoots at the nodes.

It looks like you could add a bit more in the way of iron and traces.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Will do in the AM. Thanks!


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

So with the proper care, this plant will look like:










?

It sure is growing fast.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There are many varieties of _H. corymbosa_ and the one pictured is one of the narrow-leaf types. The one you have is one of the more common wide-leaf varieties.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like you could add a bit more in the way of iron and traces.


I keep looking at the photo that was posted and can't figure out how you've determined this. What's the trick?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can see that the veins of the leaves are darker than the tissue surrounding them. That's typically seen with a moderate iron deficiency.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I think you must have a better monitor than I do. Either that or I'm going blind in my advanced age.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

He's probably right. I just started this tank last friday and I am still trying to find a good fert routine.


----------

